# Heard of this place?



## Ronnin (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello all. I'm in Lexington KY, looking to find some traditional arts, to include Japanese, anyway came across this, anyone in the area know it? Any information? I was originally lookin for chen style for the application. I've always heard yang is more for health, but here they advertise application as well.
Mingye Gongu Taiji Club
or
http://www.kentuckytaichi.com/CourseDesTCC.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2013)

Never hear of it and to be honest I'm not a big fan of anything directly associated with the current Yang family heads (Yang Zhenduo and Yang Jun) but with that said you may find out more information about this school on the Yang Family Site


----------



## Ronnin (Nov 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Never hear of it and to be honest I'm not a big fan of anything directly associated with the current Yang family heads (Yang Zhenduo and Yang Jun) but with that said you may find out more information about this school on the Yang Family Site


hmmm okay, yeah I've never been one for Yang style.......from the research I've done anyway. Like I said I've been leaning toward Chen style due to their martial emphasis. It's really unfortunate that there isn't much here in Lexington KY, especially with the University of Kentucky just up the street.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2013)

Ronnin said:


> hmmm okay, yeah I've never been one for Yang style.......from the research I've done anyway. Like I said I've been leaning toward Chen style due to their martial emphasis. It's really unfortunate that there isn't much here in Lexington KY, especially with the University of Kentucky just up the street.




Check ChenWired they might be able to help you. 

However you have to register to even see the forum and then you can ask if there is any Chen in you area. It seems to me there was a guy in that area at one time.


----------



## Ronnin (Nov 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Check ChenWired they might be able to help you.
> 
> However you have to register to even see the forum and then you can ask if there is any Chen in you area. It seems to me there was a guy in that area at one time.


Ok I'll do that, thank you for the tip!


----------



## Ronnin (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so I've found Xing Yi Quan in my area! The original sifu closed his school I guess (I spoke to him on the phone this evening, but one of his students is teaching now sooooo) Don't know much about it except for what I saw on Kung Fu Quest lol. But I like that's it's got an internal side as well as external!! Any info on good research material would be awesome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2013)

Ronnin said:


> Ok so I've found Xing Yi Quan in my area! The original sifu closed his school I guess (I spoke to him on the phone this evening, but one of his students is teaching now sooooo) Don't know much about it except for what I saw on Kung Fu Quest lol. But I like that's it's got an internal side as well as external!! Any info on good research material would be awesome. Thanks everyone.



I have done a lot of posts on MT about Xingyiquan, look for posts titled Xingyi addict


----------

